# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  استفاده از دستورات اسمبلی در ++c

## jafar2012

hi
مطابق مثال که در خود کامپایلر بود عمل کردم برای استفاده از دستورات اسمبلی اما در لیست خطاها امد TASM32 پیدا نشد کامپایلر رو هم کامل نصب کردم
و یه سوال دیگه وقتی از دستورات اسمبلی استفاده می کنم باید کتابخونه ای include بکنم یا نه

----------


## jafar2012

hi
دوستان کسی  تا به حال از کدهای اسمبلی تو Borland استفاده کرده یکی ار دوستانم می گفت برلند بدرد اسمبلی نمی خوره از کامپایلرهای دیگه استفاده کن نظر شما دوستان چیه :متفکر:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
دوست شما کاملاً اشتباه می گویند. در Borland C++‎‎‎‎‎ هم می توانید از کد های اسمبلی استفاده کنید. اگر برنامه شما در حالت User Mode اجرا شود نمی توانید از برخی از دستورات اسمبلی مثل ورودی و خروجی پورت ها استفاده کنید(البته این فقط مختص Borland C++‎‎‎‎ نیست). اگر کامپایلر شما 16 بیتی باشد می توانید به راحتی کد های Kernel Mode را هم اجرا کنید. به هر حال من برای ساخت برنامه ها برای اجرا در سطح کرنل تخصص ندارم و بهتر است که در این مورد دوستان دیگر شما را یاری کنند.

----------


## jafar2012

hi
سلام دوست ما چاکریم من تو ++c حرفه ای نیستم ولی کامپایلر من هم برلند ورژن5 هست و نکته ی دیگه کلا هیچ دستوری از اسمبلی رو نیونستم اجرا کنم چون کامپایلرخطا می داد

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
به مثالهای موجود در این صفحه دقت کنید:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...labels-address

----------

